# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Medicijn Protelos soms gevaarlijk - Nos

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Medicijn Protelos soms gevaarlijk*
*Nos - 5 uur geleden*
Het geneesmiddel Protelos, tegen bot- ontkalking, kan gevaarlijke bijwerkingen hebben. In Europa zijn 16 gebruiksters opgenomen;2 van hen zijn overleden. De Europese geneesmiddelenautoriteit Emea wil daarom een andere bijsluiter. *...*
Doden door geneesmiddel Protelos NieuwNieuws.nl
Waarschuwing voor bijwerking medicijn Wereldomroep
Trouw - Algemeen Dagblad - Blog.nl
*alle 21 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

